# 15 Round Mags For P99c



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

My new P99c came with 2 10 round mags, one of which has the pinky rest. I am planning on taking a tactical training course and woudl like 15 round mags for the course. Where is the best place to get them? I went to the WaltherAmerica site and did not find them listed. I also notice from one of the threads, there is an extension available for those mags. Where can I get those at this time?

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ron
If you have a Sportsman warehouse close buy... call and ask if they have any in stock... should be no more then $25 for the 9mm 15 round Walther factory mags...

if not check CDNN... if you re not picky you can get the S&W version for the SW99 which are same mags just don't say Walther on them and have a red follower compared to the black on the Walthers.....

the extension for the grip..... at this time you have to get if on ebay from a guy from Germany... this item is brand new from Walther in Germany....


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, thanks. I don't have a Sportsman Warehouse near me, but will check the other sources.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CALL Walther USA if ya want - They DO sell them. And, I did look at Walther's sight yesterday, and I saw them for sale. But call - U can order them on the net.

Read the thread about the P99c sleeve in the Walther section - there are pics of it on the P99c w/ the fullsize mag. I just got mine this week - bought it off of ebay.


----------

